# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  Quick Report برای دلفی 2010

## taraneh_afshar10

دوستان خسته نباشید

 آیا کسی Quick Report را برای دلفی 2010 سراغ داره ؟

        ..... :تشویق: 
لینک دانلود یا فایل را بگذارید 

متشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوست عزیز. اینجا فعالیت warez ممنوع هست.
ولی یک پیشنهاد.چرا به جای Qreport از fast report استفاده نمیکنید؟؟
اون که خیلی کاملتره.

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام دوست عزیز
با نظر آقای صادقیان موافقم بهتره برید دنبال Fast report و با اون کار کنید که هم امکانات زیادی داره هم اینکه خیلی حرفه ای تر از کوئیک ریپورته .
موفق باشید .

----------


## taraneh_afshar10

من Fast report را گرفتم ولی نمیتونم با اون کار کنم چون نمی دانم و دنبال Quick report هستم
اگه آموزش Fast Report برای دلفی 2010 را داری برایم بگذار دوست عزیز ؟ 

    ممنون

  متشکر از راهنمایی

----------


## hamid-nic

> من Fast report را گرفتم ولی نمیتونم با اون کار کنم چون نمی دانم و دنبال Quick report هستم
> اگه آموزش Fast Report برای دلفی 2010 را داری برایم بگذار دوست عزیز ؟ 
> 
>     ممنون
> 
>   متشکر از راهنمایی


دوست عزیز آموزش Fast Report توی سایت هست .
اینم لینکش
 || آموزش Fast Report ||
اگر هم بیشتر خواستی یادبگیری به منابع خارجی رجوع کن . (از جست و جو توی گوگل شروع کن)
موفق باشید .

----------


## taraneh_afshar10

> دوست عزیز آموزش Fast Report توی سایت هست .
> اینم لینکش
>  || آموزش Fast Report ||
> اگر هم بیشتر خواستی یادبگیری به منابع خارجی رجوع کن . (از جست و جو توی گوگل شروع کن)
> موفق باشید .


ببخشید دوستان کتاب آموزشی فارسیش پیدا نمیشه ؟
این انگلیسی بود

  ابتدایی هم باشه خوبه تا من یکم ازش بفهمم....

----------


## taraneh_afshar10

این لینک هم که گذاشته بودی ، رفتم ولی دانلود نمیشد

یک نگاهی بهش بینداز

----------


## hamid-nic

شما اول میگید : 



> ببخشید دوستان کتاب آموزشی فارسیش پیدا نمیشه ؟
> *این انگلیسی بود*


بعدش میگید :



> این لینک هم که گذاشته بودی ، رفتم ولی دانلود نمیشد
> 
> یک نگاهی بهش بینداز


این لینک که گذاشتم *راهنمای فارسی* است اگر از آنجا نشد دانلود کنید به سایت مرجع که در همون پست بهش اشاره شده برید و دانلود کنید .

----------


## taraneh_afshar10

> شما اول میگید : 
> 
> 
> بعدش میگید :
> 
> 
> این لینک که گذاشتم *راهنمای فارسی* است اگر از آنجا نشد دانلود کنید به سایت مرجع که در همون پست بهش اشاره شده برید و دانلود کنید .


دوست عزیز ، این سایت مرجع که گفتی داخل همان پست است هم رفتم . نشد دانلود کنی 
چون   Erorr  می داد.
اگه میشه خودت برام بگذار

          ممنون و متشکر

----------


## mohamad a

> دوست عزیز ، این سایت مرجع که گفتی داخل همان پست است هم رفتم . نشد دانلود کنی 
> چون   Erorr  می داد.
> اگه میشه خودت برام بگذار
> 
>           ممنون و متشکر


با سلام 
جهت دانلود 
https://downloadly.ir/software/programming/quickreport/

----------


## mohamad a

سلام 
مراجعه شود به سایت زیر 
https://downloadly.ir/software/programming/quickreport/

----------

